# Confused: Proper Oil for 2000 Jetta GLS 2.0



## afedericojr (Mar 29, 2014)

My little bro just bought a 2000 Jetta GLS 2.0 and needs to get the oil changed, but doesn't have a manual for the car yet.
I found the post on this forum that says to use a 5w40 because it means the 502 standard, so he went to Walmart and picked up the only 5w40 Mobil1 oil they had which was the Turbo Truck Diesel marketed version. I assume that is just the way it is marketed so would be safe for the car, which is non-turbo, right?

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mobil-1-Turbo-Diesel-Truck-5W-40-1-gal/17128879

So he ran over to Sears, and was harassed rather badly by them and the manager. They emphatically stated he doesn't know anything about cars and it takes 5w30.
I called a VW service department at the dealer and he told me as well to use 5w40 and NOT 5w30, but could not speak to the Mobil1 Turbo Diesel brand we picked up.

Any thoughts? I hope this is not how it is going to be every time he needs to get the oil changed. In the summer we will do it ourselves though.

Thanks


----------



## afedericojr (Mar 29, 2014)

Well, he went to another place that did the oil change no problem.
BUT, now it is clear why Sears chased him away. When it was put on the lift, they found the oil pan was stripped and plugged with a larger bolt, and there was no oil in the car! Sears sent him away because they didn't want to be accountable for the damage they caused! I just opened a case with Sears, so hopefully it is resolved without having to go to small claims court.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

As long as you perform regular oil changes you'll be fine with almost any decent oil, including the TDT. Probably even the 5w-30. The 2.0 is NOT hard on oil. 
If you really must have 502.00, Walmart carries both the Castrol, and the Mobil 1 0w-40, either of which will be excellent choices.


----------



## afedericojr (Mar 29, 2014)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> As long as you perform regular oil changes you'll be fine with almost any decent oil, including the TDT. Probably even the 5w-30. The 2.0 is NOT hard on oil.
> If you really must have 502.00, Walmart carries both the Castrol, and the Mobil 1 0w-40, either of which will be excellent choices.


Thanks for the reply. Do you think the 5w40 I linked to from Walmart will be sufficient even though it states it is for trucks? I assumed it was just marketing.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

A motor oil meant for diesel vehicles has a different additive package than one meant for gasoline. I have read that it can mean damage to the catalytic convertor over time. However, for one oil change interval you should be just fine, as the TDT really is a fine motor oil.


----------



## greendieseljetta (Aug 12, 2012)

*oil*

all depend of climate where do you life. Cold temp climates you should use smaller numbers wit letter W like 0w,5W, and warmer it is gets and depend of your driving habits (how hard you drive ) you should use higher grade oil 5w40 10w30 10w40 
https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...c-__2vhjAFIG_RJrNbMXU2Ex0IbJCDeLBj53V23djO67q

also if you do oil changes you should try one of this 
http://www.amazon.com/PK-710-oil-fi...?ie=UTF8&qid=1396149774&sr=8-1&keywords=pk710


----------



## afedericojr (Mar 29, 2014)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> A motor oil meant for diesel vehicles has a different additive package than one meant for gasoline. I have read that it can mean damage to the catalytic convertor over time. However, for one oil change interval you should be just fine, as the TDT really is a fine motor oil.


Good, then it looks like he'll be alright with this one, because on the back it says it also meets or exceeds the requirements for gasoline engines as well.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> A motor oil meant for diesel vehicles has a different additive package than one meant for gasoline. I have read that it can mean damage to the catalytic convertor over time. However, for one oil change interval you should be just fine, as the TDT really is a fine motor oil.


Not exactly true.

using s VW505.00 oil on a 2.slow isn't going to kill the cat on the car. Why? It's the same oil as the 502.00.

also, many of the 502.00 oils are also AFI CF certified, which CF is a diesel oil standard.

So, TDT is fine, as well as Shell Rotella T6


----------



## turbocharged798 (Apr 13, 2010)

I recommend T6 5W-40for the 2.slo. Good for 10K mile intervals. It has flat tappet lifters so while not necessary, a 40wt oil is a lot better for it. 

A 10W-40 dino oil changed every 5K miles would be acceptable too.


----------



## Shaniqua (Oct 14, 2008)

greendieseljetta said:


> all depend of climate where do you life. Cold temp climates you should use smaller numbers wit letter W like 0w,5W, and warmer it is gets and depend of your driving habits (how hard you drive ) you should use higher grade oil 5w40 10w30 10w40
> https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...c-__2vhjAFIG_RJrNbMXU2Ex0IbJCDeLBj53V23djO67q


yes and no. Nowadays i wouldnt (even though my work makes me) put anything than what your car recommends. Is it going to hurt it? no. is it going to blow it up? no.

you will get less gas mileage though, and over a long period of time, more engine wear.

in the old days, switching to a thinner oil would be recommended, this was before they had multi viscosity oils.

the reason there are 2 numbers, is one for temps (random guess) of under 0* C and one for operating temp. When it is colder out, the oil "thins" itself out, down to a "0" or "5" weight. once warm, it goes to the oil thickness it needs "30" or "40" weight

Like stated Diesel truck oils have different additives than regular oil. but again, will most likely not blow up your engine.


I recommend Mobil 1 full synthetic or Liqui-Moly (germanautoparts.com) 5-40 changed everything 5k miles, along with a bosch or mahle filter.


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

The 2000 Jetta 2.0 has the AEG engine.

When the oil control ring was manufactured, it was marked upside down. As a result, nearly all AEG's have an oil consumption problem. If the engine has been rebuilt, this may not be concern. But if you are still on the original rings, that is something to think about.

Why did I bring this up? Cost.

When I had my 2000 Jetta GL 2.0, it consumed a quart of oil approximately every three weeks.

Since the 2.0 is not a high stress engine (high performance, or forced induction) there is absolutely no reason to spend $8 per quart on synthetic. It is not required. That would be like putting 91 or 93 octane gas in it.

Just use the correct weight, which is 5w-40, keep a few quarts in the trunk, and get the oil changed every 5,000 miles with a quality filter.

There is absolutely no need to waste money by going above and beyond this.


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I had a 2000 Jetta 2.slo and I can confirm the oil consumption issue. Keep a close eye on the oil until you determine exactly how much is burned per mile driven. Not uncommon for these engines to burn a quart every 800-1000 miles.


----------



## Humb1e (Jan 19, 2012)

afedericojr said:


> My little bro just bought a 2000 Jetta GLS 2.0 and needs to get the oil changed, but doesn't have a manual for the car yet.
> I found the post on this forum that says to use a 5w40 because it means the 502 standard, so he went to Walmart and picked up the only 5w40 Mobil1 oil they had which was the Turbo Truck Diesel marketed version. I assume that is just the way it is marketed so would be safe for the car, which is non-turbo, right?
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mobil-1-Turbo-Diesel-Truck-5W-40-1-gal/17128879
> ...


It was most likely an actual diesel oil unless it met a certain spec (can't remember which iso off the top of my head) it will clog your catalytic converter eventually. This is because (some chemical in it, forgot which chemical of course lol) doesn't reacts with the catalyst. I know this because my dad is a sales rep for Schaeffer oil and I was running the 5w40 in my 1.8t and it was formulated for a diesel engine but was just fine to run because it met that certain spec which meant it didn't have the one chemical most diesel oils have!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------

